# Kayaking baits out from the surf



## fender346 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello everyone!

first off, thanks for all the wealth of information posted on this site

I'm thinking that KAYAKING the bait out is the ONLY chance in hell that I stand at catching something from sizable from COROLLA BEACH. 

Can anybody share their expirence 
and possibly offer some ADVICE in kayaking baits out like this?

I'll be there in two weeks and am determined to catch something from the surf this way. 
I'm also gonna try trolling lures while I'm out there.

Thanks
will post report


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

never yakked any baits out, but from what i learned kayaking in the surf last year, dont go out when its too windy, or youll be 50 yards down the beach in SECONDS, not minutes. second, plow through waves head on, and i mean PLOW. dont stop paddling when the wave hits or youll go flying backwards and you will flip. i got a nasty gash on my head last year this way cuz the yak smashed my head when i flipped. Your gonna get wet either way lol so might as well stay on board and plow through it then try to float over it and get pushed back and flip.

hope this helps


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Sure you can catch big fish from the surf. Right now there are a bunch of cobia moving in and yaking a bait out would increase your chances big time. And if nothing, Im sure a shark would pick it up.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I have a Ocean Kayak Frenzy that I used to Yak baits out. I too will be in Corolla this summer and plan on yakking out baits as well as paddling out and fishing from the yak. I will tell you, the first few times you yak out a bait, only carry one at a time. Not only will the wind blow you, but the currents can move you around quite a bit too. This is just a fact of life paddling out baits. Honestly, I worry about the bow in the line more than where the wind pushes me, you can always correct that by paddling out at an angle into the wind. Keep looking back, to make sure you are going as close to straight out as possible. Time you break crossings whether going in or out for a lull in the surf and as Jay said....just keep paddling and ALWAYS take them head on. If you see an obvious rip, there's a good place to set up (fish will be there) and its easier to get out through a rip, but be aware that it has just as much affect on a yak as it does on a swimmer, so to get out of the rip paddle at an angle out of it and NEVER try to head back to the beach through the rip...let the waves take you in. If you've really never paddled the yak in the ocean before, Remember.. safety first. Always Always Always wear your PFD (personal flotation device), aka Life Jacket, make sure its one rated for your size. Are you renting a yak or do you own one? Never try and take a tandem yak out through the surf solo while sitting in the back.....I learned this the hard way. Know your limitations, if you are a strong swimmer with lots of experience paddling then you can go further out. Remember conditions on the water can change in minutes. Be very careful how far you go if you are inexperienced. Paddling may look easy, but if your arms, back etc aren't used to it, you may tire very easy, then you're stuck. If you plan on trolling and fishing from the yak, make sure you have a back rest or you may end up crippled after a very short time in the water.


----------



## fender346 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent info guys !!! 
You've open my eyes up to the many factors involved in yaking bait out!

I will definitely take heed to all the advice.

thanks again


will post report


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

from my (limited) experience: head-on into the waves while going out, and paddle-paddle-paddle! One you get through the breakers you can slow down (rest your arms). It will feel like you're sitting still, but when you look back, you'll see that you're moving pretty good. The way back in the the hard part....you flip very easily. The waves will push you sideways in a hurry. I had the best luck getting good speed up, paddling hard until the wave hit the back of the 'yak, and then guiding the 'yak like you're steering a canoe to keep it parallel with the wave (not parallel to shore). 

Good luck!


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

Not trying to be a wise guy, but until you get the hang of it, do it in the daytime....


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

JayCamx23 said:


> never yakked any baits out, but from what i learned kayaking in the surf last year, dont go out when its too windy, or youll be 50 yards down the beach in SECONDS, not minutes. second, plow through waves head on, and i mean PLOW. dont stop paddling when the wave hits or youll go flying backwards and you will flip. i got a nasty gash on my head last year this way cuz the yak smashed my head when i flipped. Your gonna get wet either way lol so might as well stay on board and plow through it then try to float over it and get pushed back and flip.
> 
> hope this helps


yes, I too took the plunge, but it was five in the morning and about 50 degrees, there went my day of fishing, hit the waves hard, real hard. good luck.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup,, 99.9% of the time when folks crash while paddling out baits is when a wave hits ya the first thing everyone wants to do is to stop paddling  NOOOOOOOOOO

Hit them straight on and paddle, when you paddled then paddle some more, then keep paddling. Trust me if you don't you will get turned sideways and CRASH. 

Now on your way back in the safest thing is to get close and jump out and grab THE BACK of the yak and let the waves pull you and the yak in. If by chance you grab the front a wave will turn the yak around on ya and wack


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

What Shooter said... coming in you can Hawaii-50 a wave, BUT ALWAYS get out of the yak on the ocean side. The next wave will take the yak up on the beach... or over you if you're in the way. 

Fender?? You're gonna freakin love having the yak!


----------



## fender346 (Feb 14, 2008)

> Fender?? You're gonna freakin love having the yak!


I can't wait! 
This will be the third year that I have been down to Corolla in July.
The previous two trips produced minimal results from the surf.
The piers were good , but like I said the beach was tough.

We finally decided to book a house right on the beach so I plan on having bait deep in the water 24/7.
...And no more hauling three fishing rods and a case of beer four blocks just to get to the beach!

the kayak has been the missing link.

THOU SHALL NOT BE SKUNKED!!


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Shooter said:


> ...........
> Now on your way back in the safest thing is to get close and jump out and grab THE BACK of the yak and let the waves pull you and the yak in. If by chance you grab the front a wave will turn the yak around on ya and wack



That would be an interesting thing to see. Got a video of that technique?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Piece of cake called a hawaian pull out in surfing... JAM


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

can't fish today said:


> That would be an interesting thing to see. Got a video of that technique?


Nope because I ride the wave all the way into the beach,,,, yea,yea,yea I know one day I will be busted and nose dive the yak but for now I just lean all the way back in the seat and stear with the paddle. and I am old and fat 
But I know for a fact the last place you want to be caught is between the shore line and your yak with a wave busting in on ya


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i dont know if it has been mentioned yet, but to me the most important thing is to be careful releasing the bait. the line has WAY more stress on it than you think. when you release it, it will shoot back towards shore at the speed if light, and if you hand is in the way............your finished!!

but the good thing is, you will only do it once. or in my case, 3 times.


----------

